# rocky road snow plow



## dnyang (Dec 4, 2005)

Anyone have tried these?

only $1200 and seems to be a better plow then the other $1200 out there. I am in need of a cheap plow and this may be the one. Just wanted input from anyone who has ever used one.


----------



## dunedog (Oct 30, 2004)

Rocky Road Snow Plow = Snow Bear 
same thing
I believe Snow Bear has a plant operating in the States now. I had not seen this name before but it is a Snow Bear plow without any doubt. Also marketed under some other names (Wolf is one)
Put in Snow Bear on your search for this site.
There are a bunch of us using them with great success.


----------



## dnyang (Dec 4, 2005)

*snow bear ?*

Hmmmm, thanks. I will check it out.


----------

